# Thanks Ed !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got this in the mail the other day. Very Nice Ed ! I appreciate it. It'll look good in my shadow box with the calls if I ever get it built.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your welcome Don, this is something I am starting to do with special calls.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! Those calls look incredible.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with SG those calls are really great sounding, and the fact that they symbolize our great country makes them even sweeter.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Done Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What SG?? My speaker must be broke I couldnt hear ya.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome ! They work on Gila monsters too ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a thank you ED as per certificate, and Yes the calls are some beautiful work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Awesome ! They work on Gila monsters too ?


They do ! They're magical !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So I guess I should have put a warning on the certificates!

WARNING,THESE CALLS MAY BRING IN GILA MONSTERS, USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. lol

So all owners take this as offical warning served to you!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

got mine also, thanks Ed, and I concur, great calls


----------

